# Help daddy convict gone mad!



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

My breeding pair of convicts have just laid thier first batch of eggs,but the male is an aggresive little sh*t he has already killed 2 feeder fish that i was going to give to my piranha but now he is even attacking the female,he is constantly chasing and ramming her and when i went to put in a flower pot to give female something to hide in he even bit me couple of times.I was wondering if this is normal behaviour or should i remove female,as im new to cichlids any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

add some more cover for the female and if needed add a divider. male convicts can be very agressive.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Dan_U.K said:


> My breeding pair of convicts have just laid thier first batch of eggs,but the male is an aggresive little sh*t he has already killed 2 feeder fish that i was going to give to my piranha but now he is even attacking the female,he is constantly chasing and ramming her and when i went to put in a flower pot to give female something to hide in he even bit me couple of times.I was wondering if this is normal behaviour or should i remove female,as im new to cichlids any help would be appreciated.


I fed mine to my rhom.







Now the female and her babies are doing just fine...


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I fed mine to my rhom.







Now the female and her babies are doing just fine...







[/quote]
thats a good idea for a fast cure,,,lol


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

i got pissed off and fed one of my males to my bfs RB's... heh. That solved that problem.

I'm dealing with the same problem right now with another pair. They were fine for a few days but now the female is taking an ass kicking. I just threw some plants in and let them float on the surface, its looks stupid but it gives her a place to hide. A divider would probably be the best way to go. Keep the male by himself and the female with the fry.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

They usually do that. I ended up giving mine away to the lfs. He tried to eat the babies and the feamles tried to stop him so he messed her up pretty bad.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

divide the tank or if you dont have any other tank to put him in take his ass to the

fish shop and sell him to them or have them hold his ass if your attached to this guy


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

id say divider, its weird I had a breeding pair and the female was the meanest convict that I had ever seen, the male was her bitch, she owned a whole 50 gal with a green terror and a jack in with her, they were all from 3.5(convict) to about 5 inches (GT), she bit me a bunch too...damn I miss her


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The male is horny, the female is not. He has no rules to live by, so he just kicks her ass out of frustration. I don't think that warrents feeding him to the RB; he's just being a guy. Divider all the way. That is why some people say 30gal minimum for breeding cons, since a divider is often necessary after the eggs hatch - unless you have a psycho bitch female.


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

here's a story about my experience with this situation. see, i successfully bred my convicts just before leaving for vacation, and i thought i had already seperated the male the night before i left, but when i came back from vacation about 3 weeks later, the male was the only one left in the tank. my bro also noticed the numbers of the babies drop as he was feeding them daily.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

take the female out the male is jus garding the eggs\babys


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

convict males are just plain horny... he wants the first batch of kids to grow up so that he could get in and make more to reign his castle.


----------

